# Convertir plusieurs DOC ou DOCX en PDF



## lapinou85 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un petit logiciel qui me permettrai de convertir plusieurs .doc ou .docx en PDF. J'en ai un bon paquet donc la solution d'ouvrir chaque fichier séparément pour faire fichier>imprimer>pdf>imprimer en pdf ne me convient pas vraiment...

Existe t-il à votre connaissance un tel programme ou je pourrai, par simple glissé-déposé ou click droit, faire cette conversion ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## magoule (16 Septembre 2010)

Tu les sélectionnes tous, tu les ouvres tous ensembles et tu fais imprimer en pdf, non ?


----------



## lapinou85 (16 Septembre 2010)

Ben si j'en sélectionne 40 et que je les ouvre, ça m'ouvre 40 fenetres word et je dois donc cliquer 40 fois sur fichier imprimer... Il y a peut etre une technique pour imprimer toutes les fenetres ouvertes?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

Il n'existe pas d'application permettant de faire ça, mais un AppleScript de quelques lignes le permettrait sans peine. Je te déménage dans "Développements sur Mac" pour que tu puisse trouver de l'aide pour son écriture.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Si tu as Microsoft Office 2008, tu peux enregistré en PDF sans imprimer avec le script dans ce sujet .

Sinon il y a d'autres solutions dans le même sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

lapinou85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un petit logiciel qui me permettrai de convertir plusieurs .doc ou .docx en PDF. J'en ai un bon paquet donc la solution d'ouvrir chaque fichier séparément pour faire fichier>imprimer>pdf>imprimer en pdf ne me convient pas vraiment...
> 
> ...



http://www.irislink.com/c2-1685-189/Readiris-12-for-Mac.aspx


----------

